# ATTENTION Robopencil/Pliff/Eric2004BC



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The GFX GP enties are do by days end or you will be forefeiting your matches, they were do yesterday but Im gonna give you guys one more chance, for everyones knowledge though in further rounds Sigs will be due on time with zero exceptions.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

oh crap i thought they wernt due in until firday for some reason, my bad, not sure im going to have time to put something togther now


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I just want to apologize. I've been extremely busy and didn't have the time to create an entry. If I sign up for another contest in the future I'll make sure that I actually have the time to compete.

People were going to get free passes anyways, so I guess I didn't totally screw things up, though.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> I just want to apologize. I've been extremely busy and didn't have the time to create an entry. If I sign up for another contest in the future I'll make sure that I actually have the time to compete.
> 
> People were going to get free passes anyways, so I guess I didn't totally screw things up, though.


dont worry about it, the old GP was scrapped and the new one is under way


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

^^^^^^What he said ^^^^^


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

would it be cheating for a ten-year designer to enter? hehe

www.idreamdigital.com


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It wouldnt be cheating although I know who Im going to for tips now, damn, man you got mad skills how come you've never been down in these parts before?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah, if anyone needs tips on PS just fire me an IM. no worries.

To be honest man... designing for free just aint my thing! hehe, i just saw the thread on the New Posts page and thought i'd drop a line. cool idea for a contest/tourny. I used to do these types of things back in the hay day of linkdup.com

your cote sig is superb. ever do any web or branding design? fire me a link to your portfolio if so, i'm always looking for contractors to engage for my overflow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly Im completly self taught from just playing around the closest thing to what your talking about would probably be the banner I made for Toezup.









I work in the oilfield but have been thinking of going back to school to get in to this kind of stuff next winter, I was gonna go this year but Im getting married and it doesnt pay for itself.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

school can teach someone a lot about using the programs, but ultimately a person needs to have an eye for it to be successful. I would say that you have an eye for it so it might be a great field to suppliment your income with. I do a lot of work with energy/oil sector companies (www.ptigroup.com for example) and actually worked as a medic on a completion rig for one winter -- all i'd caution you about is that design is a fickle industry. Starting out at a design studio might only pay in the 30k range and self employment is a tough niche because a guy needs to wear a variety of hats (sales person, customer relations, designer and project manager to name a few.) it took me about 5 years to build up enough of a loyal client base to do my own thing, and i spent about 5 years before that puttsing around and building my portfolio up.

all this is to say that you probably already make a good amount more in the oil field than design will pay ya off the bat, but if it's the business you want to be in go for it man. cheers


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That PTI websites funny, I stay in alot of PTI camps and I sure wish they looked like that. Honestly though Ive just become to really hate the oilfield in general, people I supervise coil and have step up and take on liability for everyones saftey and then you have guys that want you to take stupid uncessary chances contantly, I just dont want the stress anymore.


----------

